# Lights that enhance Fish Color



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have had fish that have bright colors at the store but not so in my tank. At an aquarium association meeting I was told that the lights for plants give fish a wash out look.

At present have Dwarf Rainbow fish which has a blue sparkle on body. Probably a bulb with more blue photons would work. Anybody know which brand of bulb and K rating of T8 bulb that has more blue in them, which is also good for plants?


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

460NM actinic bulbs are very blue, and SunPaq has a dual bulb with both 460NM actinic and 10,000K daylight that might interested you. However, I switched from dual actinics to the soft pink 9325K bulbs and did not notice a drastic difference in the appearence of my fish.


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

The bulbs that look pink/red seem to bring out the colors on my cichlids. GLO makes the Flora-Glo and Current makes their "Freshwater" bulbs.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

BottomFeeder said:


> The bulbs that look pink/red seem to bring out the colors on my cichlids. GLO makes the Flora-Glo and Current makes their "Freshwater" bulbs.


What color are your Cichlids?


----------



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

Hilde said:


> What color are your Cichlids?


This particular tank has Apisto cackatoos.

Not a great picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you're looking to bring out reds and blues, Hagen PowerGlo bulbs also work and come in T8. Petsmart carries them.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

The best color temp I've found for fish color is 6500k bulbs


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Clemsons2k said:


> The best color temp I've found for fish color is 6500k bulbs


What brand? For Zoo Med ultra sun and Hagen Life Glo, which I have over the tank, are both around 6500k but photons are obviously different.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> If you're looking to bring out reds and blues, Hagen PowerGlo bulbs also work and come in T8.


I am leaning towards the Aqua-glo for like the Power-glo it is 18000k but cheaper.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Voozle said:


> 460NM actinic bulbs are very blue, and SunPaq has a dual bulb with both 460NM actinic and 10,000K daylight that might interested you. .


I had that 1 over my tank and it nothing for the plants or the fish and increased my electric bill.


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

The Quantum AquaFlora Plus is a T6 which works in T8 fixtures. Very good overall, lacking only in a narrow band of true yellow. No sense of pink or purple light like some bulbs. Seems like white light. The only color which I found wasn't enhanced is true yellow. That looks okay, just a little flat compared to other colors. Blues and green are especially improved.


----------



## hazelceleste (Oct 6, 2007)

If you look at bulbs on drsfostersmith.com, most of the bulb descriptions include a graph of the bulb's color spectrum. 

The aqua-glo bulbs are pretty high in blue, orange and red, so they should do a good job of bringing out the blue in your fish.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

i just use walmart cf 15 watt bulbs in 6500k temp.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Aqua-glo bulbs look very similar to power-glo bulbs, but aren't as bright. I like them though.


----------

